# We are here for the Aruba rain fesitval.



## JudyH (Dec 6, 2010)

As many of you know, it has been raining most of the fall.  Lots of flooding, some roads are impassible, Madame Jeanette's had to close temporarily due to flooding.  Lots of humidity, little breeze, some bugs.  At least it is warm, better than at home, but not what I expected for a first visit after waiting two years.


----------



## irishween (Dec 6, 2010)

We just got back from a week of the rains.  None of our days were complete washouts but it was not the Aruba I was used to.  We left on Saturday and that was a day of nothing but rain.  Fortunately, we were there with a group of great people.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope the rains stop soon.  We go in 2 weeks for 2 weeks.


----------



## dms1709 (Dec 8, 2010)

We will also be there in two weeks, but with 8 children under the age of 9.   We really need it to stop raining.   I thought it was always perfect weather in Aruba.

Donna


----------



## JudyH (Dec 8, 2010)

Dec 6 was ok beach day, and Dec 7 was very good.  This am is starting out partly cloudy.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 8, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> We will also be there in two weeks, but with 8 children under the age of 9.   We really need it to stop raining.   I thought it was always perfect weather in Aruba.
> 
> Donna



This will be year 27 for us In Aruba.  We always go weeks 51 and 52.  When we get there we have been often told that the previous weeks were very wet.  Hopefully that will be the case this year.


----------



## terryfic (Dec 8, 2010)

I was there Thanksgiving week and had more rain than usual, but not a total washout.  Our flight home on US Airways was cancelled two days which was a bummer.


----------



## JudyH (Dec 10, 2010)

Its been very nice past few days.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 12, 2010)

JudyH said:


> Its been very nice past few days.



Good to hear--I hope it stays that way


----------



## Lee55 (Dec 13, 2010)

I miss Aruba..


----------

